# No more APC chat for me....ever...:(



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I connect to the internet through my school and it seems that the university has put a block on irc.everywherechat.com. Apparently, the UC has been getting tons of various network intrusions (or attempts...not sure completely) through that IRC access point. ...so the UC blocked it completely.

...so....bye bye peoples  no more chats for me


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Only on the everywherechat servers or on all irc?

There are ways around it, anon proxies and such the you can set up for low fees.


----------

